# Benelli Super Nova Tactical Shotgun



## HKphooey (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone shoot the Benelli Super Nova Tactical Shotgun yet?

http://www.benelliusa.com/firearms/specialpurpose.tpl

How are the Benelli's, overall?  I am looking for a new shotgun and was curious about the brand in general.  Any thoughts?  I have a Remington 12g and a Mossberg 20g.  Mostly for sport/fun shooting (and of course home protection )

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 1, 2006)

Benelli shotguns are pretty darn good.  The Supernova line of shotguns are excellent for the money spent.  

The Comfortech stocks that they use actually do help soak up a bit of the recoil.  When I fired one with a Federal "Tactical" 00 (reduced velocity) buckshot load, the recoil was pleasantly mild.  

I'd say that they're about as good as their Remington counterparts, and that's a good bit of praise, seeing how I'm mostly a Remington 870 fan.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 1, 2006)

I've never shot one myself, but I've yet to hear anything bad about them.  Pretty nice looking for a shotgun too.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 1, 2006)

+1 never shot one, but heard good this from people that own one. Parts might be hard to come by compared to an 870 or 590. Don't know if they are going through the same import ban as the their semi-autos.(makes high cap tubes hard to find). I heard they reliably cycle those Aguila mini-shells, not that I would use them for defensive purposes, but it would be fun loading on a tube of 15 and blasting away.


----------

